
Death of a startup founder – FactorDaily - pm2016
http://factordaily.com/attune-arvindkumar-alagarswamy/
======
_navaneethan
Omg! Completely inspiring. His dream and versatility roles in his lives will
be motivating everyone around him.

The values he had created in his time is unparalleled. May God bless all

